# Custom Hedgie Name Plaque's!



## PokeyCutie (Sep 6, 2012)

Im a very creative person and a few years ago I came up with the idea to a start making pet name plaques just for fun, well after I started making them people fell in love and ordered one right after the other from me! I couldnt make them fast enough. I made them for sugar gliders, guinea pigs, dogs, cats, rats, ect. but never hedgehogs. I know I could make some darn cute hedgie name plaques though! So my question is, if I start making them would anyone be interested in buying them? I could even do custom ones to look just like your hedgie with its name! I can do it whatever color and design you would like. If there are enough people interested, I will get one made up this week and post a pic of it for an example for you guys.
Would I be able to sell them on this forum if I did start making them and people were interested? 
Going off what I know about making them in the past and what it costs me in supplies and time, I would charge $10 per hedgie plaque


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

We usually love anything handmade about hedgies, so I would definitely be interested!


----------



## Hedgieobssessed (Aug 21, 2012)

I'd be interested too


----------



## sparkmanr (Aug 29, 2012)

Can you post an example picture of what you are talking about?


----------



## PokeyCutie (Sep 6, 2012)

Ill try and get one made this week so I can post a pic


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

What is the plaque made out of? and how big is it?


----------



## PokeyCutie (Sep 6, 2012)

yay! Ok guys, I got one made last night! its about 90% done!! All it needs is a name on it and a clear coat! I left the name part blank encase anyone wanted this one, I can put their hedgie's name and clear coat it for them!!  It turned out beautifully for it being my first hedgie plaque I'v ever made!! Took me forever to figure out what to make the quills out of, I ended up using clay and baked it to make little spiked!! Its so cute! 
I will take a pic with my hubbys phone since my camera on my phone sucks and I will post it later tonight!


----------



## PokeyCutie (Sep 6, 2012)

Here is the name plaque! Its 90% done..I couldnt finish it because I need a name to put on it, I figured I'd leave it blank encase someone wants this one and I can put their hedgie's name on it. The name goes in the open white part on the right. All that it needs next would be a clear shiny top coat and it would be done!
I make these plaques out of wood, I hand paint them and make the little pointy quills out of bake clay. I can custom make the name plaque however you want, I can make the hedgie look JUST like your hedgie and can paint any kind of background as long as it leaves a nice clear spot for the hedgie's name. They measure 8" long x 3" wide. I will include the stuff to attach it to the cage. Im asking $10 per plaque to cover the cost of supplies and time it takes me to make one, its a 2 day process since its all done by hand.










In this pic you can see the quills better...









I figured it would be worth a shot and see if anyone would be interested since I love hedgie's and I love doing crafts!!
If anyone would like to order, I take paypal. Shipping would be $3 extra


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

These look amazing! Great job!  I would definitely order one in the likeness of Squiggy.


----------



## PokeyCutie (Sep 6, 2012)

well, just let me know when and I will need some pics of him


----------



## Hedgieobssessed (Aug 21, 2012)

I want 2!!


----------



## PokeyCutie (Sep 6, 2012)

Hedgieobsessed,
I have the one in the pics available..
Please let me know exactly what your wanting


----------

